
Biogrid’s GPU-accelerated world simulation - dmit
https://medium.com/@haversine02/simulated-worlds-are-like-onions-dfa18cab3d85
======
Enginerrrd
This is not a very descriptive title, and I almost skipped over what was a
really cool article as a result.

~~~
Finnucane
Apparently "makes your eyes water when you cut them" wasn't part of the
answer.

------
farrelmahaztra
This is amazing stuff for what sounds like a side project. Would love to check
out the public demo which seems to be coming soon

------
dicytea
Is there a more up-to-date demo available to the public? The link on his
subreddit has not been updated in 3 years.

------
dkarp
Really interested to see where you go with this. Amazing achievement so far

------
eranima
This is very impressive! Is the world just flat or is it a full 3D sphere?

~~~
dmit
Flat. Which apparently raised some very important questions:
[https://twitter.com/BioGridGame/status/1101496659102650369](https://twitter.com/BioGridGame/status/1101496659102650369)

------
xaedes
Looks awesome! Like Tidal tribe on steroids. Do you have a newsletter so I can
know when its ready? I wanna play it.

